# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Interzoo 2008 - Fotos

## Duarte Araujo

abri este tpico com o intuito de que se possa reunir aqui num s tpico as fotos deste evento, por parte de quem visitou e queira  partilhar as fotos tiradas.
seguem j as minhas

----------


## Heitor Simes

Aqui ficam as minhas fotos:

No tirei porque era proibido...

A entrada da feira.









S isto...

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


essa porra no  nada  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  pr ai o pessoal na expectativa :yb620:   :yb620:  

venha l as verdadeiras fotos :HaEbouriffe:   :HaEbouriffe:   :HaEbouriffe:   :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

o primeiro jantar em solo alemo

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> o primeiro jantar em solo alemo



Ol Pessoal

Realmente o que safa a beleza dessas fotos  mesmo esse siganus, pois de resto sao mesmo feios. :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  
Sim senhora estava a um trupe jeitosa. :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  
espero que tenha corrido tudo bem e que agora tenham aprendido alguma coisa de jeito, para ver se ficam a perceber de salgados. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


Abrao

Paulo Oliveira

----------


## Duarte Araujo

ficamos numa terra a cerca de 50 km de nome velburg

http://www.viamichelin.com/viamichel...=UTF-8&x=0&y=0

este era o hotel onde ficamos instalados. hotel muito agradavel e com gente muito simptica. a   :SbBiere5:    que no era l muito fresca  :yb624:  



Velburg em festa para nos receber    :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

fotos seguintes da 

http://www.korallen-zucht.de/

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

A reportagem no est fcil de sair...vem s pingas e mal. :yb624:  


Abrao,

----------


## Heitor Simes

Ol!

Paulo,a reportagem est a sair na medida do possvel uma vez que estamos com quase 60 horas sem dormir.

Capichi??

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Ol!
> 
> Paulo,a reportagem est a sair na medida do possvel uma vez que estamos com quase 60 horas sem dormir.
> 
> Capichi??



j sonho em p com o momento de estar deitado numa cama e poder dormir  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

mais fotos

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

hummmmmm belas fotos deve de ser um espectaculo, essas tridacnas entao :EEK!:  
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Ol!
> 
> Paulo,a reportagem est a sair na medida do possvel uma vez que estamos com quase 60 horas sem dormir.
> 
> Capichi??



Ahh valentes!! Nem tudo so rosas, tiveram o prazer de ir, no podia ser tudo perfeito. :yb624:   :yb624:  
Descansem!

Abrao,

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado por partilharem as fotos  :Smile: 

Qual era o preo do_ Zebrassoma gemmatum_?

----------


## Heitor Simes

Ol!

Ricardo, o peixe custa na ordem dos 800 euros.

Fica bem.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

:EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  800???? :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   minhas ricas ferias :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Ol!
> 
> Ricardo, o peixe custa na ordem dos 800 euros.
> 
> Fica bem.


Oi Heitor

Est barato  :yb665:  porque eu vi uma lista de um retalhista c em Portugal que tinha esse peixe a venda para as lojas e o preo era de 700 + IVA sem contar com o lucro do logista iria ficar mais caro que isso.


Podiam contar como foi a visita novidades a respeito de equipamentos etc ...  estou cheio de curosidade e se valeu apena ,obrigado. :SbOk:  


Um abrao Rogrio. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Se para estas bandas o custo  € 800 imagino o quanto seria para c......

Uns R$ 6,000 .............. de mais!

----------


## Joao Fred

A titulo de curiosidade, e contado por um membro que tambm esteve presente na interzoo 2008, estava l um peixe que custava 2500.  :SbRiche:  
O que comprado com o preo de algumas carpas koi, no  nada.  :Admirado:  

Abrao,
JFred

----------


## Heitor Simes

Ol!

Joo,  verdade mas isso  preo de revenda, ests a estragar negcio aos logistas.  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> A titulo de curiosidade, e contado por um membro que tambm esteve presente na interzoo 2008, estava l um peixe que custava 2500€.


o peixe em questo era lindissimo... quando o vi disse para o lado: "este peixe deve valer pra 700 ou 800€"
quando soube o preo dele para a revenda....
mas entretanto j aparece por aqui uma foto

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Aproveito para perguntar qual era a espcie desse peixe barato dos 2500€???

----------


## Duarte Araujo

c est o menino


_Holacanthus clarionensis_

----------


## Duarte Araujo

stand da Giesemann

----------


## Jos Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Duarte, seu maroto, essa primeira foto, no era suposto ter sido tirada... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Estou na brincadeira, as fotos mostram o "outro mundo" que se vive na Alemanha/Resto do Mundo, civilizado... Muito bom! :SbOk:  

Abraos!

----------


## Heitor Simões

:yb624:   :yb624:  

É verdade esqueci-me de dizer que era proibido tirar fotos na feira.

 :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> É verdade esqueci-me de dizer que era proibido tirar fotos na feira.



estas fotos tem chegado ao meu mail... nao faço ideia quem as tirou...   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> estas fotos tem chegado ao meu mail... nao faço ideia quem as tirou...


Hummmm, ok então assim, se calhar já não faz mal... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraços!!

----------


## NunoFilipe

> estas fotos tem chegado ao meu mail... nao faço ideia quem as tirou...


Boas,

Se quiserem eu digo quem as tirou. mas a minha comissão é o peixe adulto. 
Araújo, manda aí uma foto que não se podia tirar do homem....
Abraço
Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

No seguimento da conversa acerca do "Zebrassoma gemmatum", ainda há relativamente pouco tempo, havia 1 exemplar na "LusoReef", o qual eu tive a oportunidade de ver ao vivo, e custava cerca de 840€ preço final... :SbRequin2: 


P.S- mas no ano passado no Japão foi vendida(em leilão) 1 Carpa Koi pela modica quantia de 250.000€ loll

----------

